

Show HN: A real-time back end for AngularJS - polmolea
http://www.syncninja.com/angularjs

======
maxwin
will really love it if it is open source.

~~~
polmolea
Would you prefer to manage the servers underneath yourself? The idea was to
make it easier to deploy for people to don't necessary know the server-side,
so that's why it's in the shape of a managed service. Open to suggestions :)

~~~
tacone
I personally would, and a so probably a lot of other people. In the same way,
many others would not.

Neither preference is particularly weird.

